# Got this email



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Although I'm on vacation, I just got an email from GH and thought I'd share.

They will be showing mileage estimates in app on android.
Ios to follow.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Although I'm on vacation, I just got an email from GH and thought I'd share.
> 
> They will be showing mileage estimates in app on android.
> Ios to follow.


They are probably going to lie about time
and distance piggybacking off of ubers 
horrible navigation


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are probably going to lie about time
> and distance piggybacking off of ubers
> horrible navigation


FIFY. DD and GH don't estimate the time. We'll have to see, GH is the most straight up of all the apps. GH also doesn't have their own navigation, it's only 3rd party (Google Maps, Apple Maps, Waze). I think this will actually help them get some orders picked up. Right now their map changes scale and direction so it's more of a guess unless you can zoom in. There are plenty of times I've declined offers and afterward realized it was closer than I thought. Sure, far away ones will be clearer but if the actual mileage is given there are undoubtedly some I would have accepted. Takes the guesswork out.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> FIFY. DD and GH don't estimate the time. We'll have to see, GH is the most straight up of all the apps. GH also doesn't have their own navigation, it's only 3rd party (Google Maps, Apple Maps, Waze). I think this will actually help them get some orders picked up. Right now their map changes scale and direction so it's more of a guess unless you can zoom in. There are plenty of times I've declined offers and afterward realized it was closer than I thought. Sure, far away ones will be clearer but if the actual mileage is given there are undoubtedly some I would have accepted. Takes the guesswork out.


The actual mail text.

Mileage on new offers!
You asked for it, you got it. In the updated Driver app, Android users can now see the estimated total mileage on the offer screen—from your current location to the restaurant, and from the restaurant to the diner. You can use estimated mileage to better manage your time and make informed decisions about each offer.
Don’t worry iOS users – this feature is coming to you soon!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The actual mail text.
> 
> Mileage on new offers!
> You asked for it, you got it. In the updated Driver app, Android users can now see the estimated total mileage on the offer screen—from your current location to the restaurant, and from the restaurant to the diner. You can use estimated mileage to better manage your time and make informed decisions about each offer.
> Don’t worry iOS users – this feature is coming to you soon!


Got the same today. Hope you’re enjoying your vacation!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Got the same today. Hope you’re enjoying your vacation!


I really really am.
Thanks for asking!;!


----------

